# Fn



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Finally hit bottom. So I hope anyways. On lastnight RR making PET FOOD. I couldn't watch. I hope they don't go any lower than this.

Mike


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If you mean Rachael Ray's special on pets, yeah- it took me about 40 seconds to turn the channel. She's a passionate dog owner but I'm not sure mixing a cooking show with pet food concoctions is a good idea.

I believe there've been some threads here discussing baking dog biscuits and some other animal food.


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

That's the one, Unbelievable


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

in her defense...nah nevermind.shes very annoying.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

dang i thought this was about fabrique nationale


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

No, not firearms- just a lot of noise!


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

RR is a cooking show?!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's purported to be, at least. Get a TV camera out of her face, take her off a set and into a home kitchen, and I'm sure she's a competent home cook. Please don't peg me for a fan of RR's, but she never claimed to be a chef- only a home cook (like me). It's her style and personality I just can't get used to. I don't care for about half of her dishes, but the other half seem reasonable and doable to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everyone...

I am an Australian. I was having dinner with some Aussies friends a few days ago when someone said that RR is going to Australia and asked what I think of her. I practically said almost the same thing as you guys -- that when my channel is with FN and her face shows up, I either switch channels or turn my kitchen tv off altogether. I can't stand the woman! and I didn't know why at the time...Reading this thread made me realized why -- she has no finesse at all! That's it! I don't like the way she comes in the kitchen and grabbed things from the pantry with arms and legs and canned or bottled ingredients falling on the floor. Maybe it's the style that works for her but I ain't gonna be a fan of that one...call me a ***** if you like but that is how I feel about her and her show...:look:
Cheers,
elizabeth


----------

